# 350 Ledgened?



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Does any one have experenice with the 350 Ledgened as far as hunting with one?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do not. I believe Glenwhey has one


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Don Glenway had a 450 bushmaster 
I’ve been toying with the idea of getting on as we can hunt whitetail deer with them here where I live I’ve talked to many people that have one and have taken deer with them and they say it does the job if you respect it’s limits as it’s not a 1000 yard caliber but 200 yards it works good


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I will be hunting in Ohio and only 100 yds. max. Heard anything about the recoil when shooting them?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

According to the Chuck Hawkes website the 350 legend has less recoil than a 30-30 or 243.
Thanks Pokey, I knew he had one of those new chamberings.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Same as don on the recoil 30-30 or less I know a lot of women and youths use them so I would not believe recoil to be that bad I was going to build a upper for my ar so in a gas gun it would be even less from my research a 350 and 450 are about the same it’s the whole Chevy vs ford thing they both have good and bad things


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the 350 Ledgend I an on the fence now about them.


----------

